# I just pulled these quilts out to sell and I wanted to show you



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I just pulled these quilts out to sell and I wanted to show you.. I have lost interest in quilting and I find I don’t use these quilts they are like brand new so I thought now is a good time to sell them. my family all have several of my quilts so they don’t want anymore.


----------



## Scrabblequeen (Jul 1, 2019)

Beautiful work!! What will you ask for the quilts, and do you sell them on FB or some other way?


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

WOW, WOW AND WOW!!!
They are all GORGEOUS!!!
They will sell quickly.
Thanks for sharing. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are wonderful, great work


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are wonderful, great work


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Those are beautiful. My mother was a talented quilter.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Those are beautiful quilts! Can you tell us where you'll be listing them?


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Your work is beautiful! Thank you for sharing with all of us.


----------



## kitty knitter (Oct 3, 2016)

They are all beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice and you should have a good sale.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

They are all beautiful. I hope you find buyers.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, amazing.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

They are all so beautiful...last picture is my favorite ❣


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Those are very nice ???????? ❗????


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I’m so jealous. We don’t need another blanket or anything along those lines at my house, but I wish I liked to quilt. I was encouraged by a couple of customers when I worked at a fabric shop. Pushy broads, informed me that since I worked in a fabric shop on HAD TO QUILT. I informed them equally forcefully that i did not. 
Since I could do the math to figure out how much fabric was needed to make each part of a quilt I didn’t feel the need to make one. It’s just too fussy for me, but I may at some point make a small, fancy wall hanging for my sewing/craft room. It won’t need to be perfect and I can get it out of my system. I did ask the two quilters if the sewed anything else. They did not,!so I whipped out my photos of prom gowns. One was a strapless knee length with an over skirt, seven layers, that was imposing. I never heard anymore from them. They just quietly bought fabric and had me figure yardages for them.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

They are all very pretty. I like your color combinations. I am in the process of finishing one similar to your second one . You should have no trouble selling them .


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Scrabblequeen said:


> Beautiful work!! What will you ask for the quilts, and do you sell them on FB or some other way?


They are beautiful! I would like to know too! Size?


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Well done all!


----------



## catmania (Apr 30, 2019)

How much are you asking for each one?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The first one is my favourite, but they’re all lovely.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonderful quilts, they are beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Scrabblequeen said:


> Beautiful work!! What will you ask for the quilts, and do you sell them on FB or some other way?


i jsut sold the double wedding ring one for $200 and others asking $175 each


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

All lovely! Sizes?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> Those are beautiful quilts! Can you tell us where you'll be listing them?


I put them on market place and the fb page for my community and in minutes I sold the double wedding ring quilt...


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

They are beautiful. Where do you plan to sell them


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> They are beautiful! I would like to know too! Size?


I just sold the double wedding ring and the others are ...star 65 x 72"
raw edge 62 x76" and the string quilt is 52 x 68" asking $175 each for those and if i need to shop of course more and USA only


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

catmania said:


> How much are you asking for each one?


$175 each and $200 for dwr but that already sold ..minutes after I posted it
and of course + shipping if needed


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ade said:


> All lovely! Sizes?


dwr sold
others are raw edge..62 x 76"
star ..65 x 72"
string quilt 52 x 68"
+ shipping if needed


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

They're lovely and will sell.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

marciawm said:


> They are beautiful. Where do you plan to sell them


I put them on market place and on our local; FB page..sold the dwr one in minutes to a neighbor


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous work!


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Heart breaking, I’m sure. But unused, stored quilts are even sadder! You will feel so good when your treasured quilts are shared with some one who will value and appreciate them.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous colors and great work. I hope your sale is successful!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just beautiful. Such talent.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

And shame on the family for not wanting more! They will be sorry when you are gone - they could have passed them down through the generations!! I am sure you will have no trouble selling them. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

nitnana said:


> And shame on the family for not wanting more! They will be sorry when you are gone - they could have passed them down through the generations!! I am sure you will have no trouble selling them. Gorgeous!!


maybe right but I am the only one with a BIG house and they jsut dont have room for more..if they dont sell I will put back in the closet ..one did sell within minutes after I posted it on our local fb page..


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Hand quilted or machine quilted? And for those who do not know, just having a quilt machine quilted is more than $200 from most machine quilters and hand might be even more if you could find anyone willing to do the hand quilting.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hand quilted or machine quilted? And for those who do not know, just having a quilt machine quilted is more than $200 from most machine quilters and hand might be even more if you could find anyone willing to do the hand quilting.


Yes quilting is pretty expensive especially now days..and this is all quilt shop fabrics not in expensive..I hand quilted the double wedding ring and machine quilted the others


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Magnificent work!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

They’re gorgeous Sue,


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my...your work is beautiful!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful quilts, hopefully your family we’ll decide they would like them.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

oh boy!!! You have skills. I think you will have great success selling your quilts. So beautiful


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Are you selling them to people here? I love the one that looks like stars.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! Amazing.


----------



## GrammaBev (Apr 13, 2013)

Beautiful work! I especially like the Wedding Ring. I'm working on some quilts now and I know the labor of love these quilts are. I think you will be able to get a very good price for them.


----------



## e morrell (Sep 6, 2016)

I would buy one! How much are you charging?
What are the sizes??


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

No words. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lovely work.....love the many colored ones!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gorgeous you are very talented artist.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

THey are all beautiful.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Your quilts are beautiful! My mother made a quilt for each of her grandchildren and my siblings and I all have a couple quilts. I understand you selling some. I have many of her (and my grandmothers) knit and crocheted afghans, beautiful needlepoints, and quilts boxed up in my garage. There are only so many each relative has room for and wants. Not sure what I am going to do with them.


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful work. You should have no problem selling these.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

What size is the wedding ring quilt and how much do you want for it?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! They're lovely!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I made a quilt like your quilt #2, brighter colors, for my granddaughter. The book I got the pattern from called it a string bean quilt.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

They are absolutely amazing! My Mother and my Grandma used to quilt and I am lucky enough to even have a couple of them done by my late mother-in-law and her family. I have them put away even though they have one each already. I am very fortunate to have them!


----------



## bfriedman (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful work. They look like patterns from Fons and Porter


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful quilts!


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

They are lovely!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> What size is the wedding ring quilt and how much do you want for it?


That one already sold within minutes after I posted the picture here on our Facebook page in my little community on the golf course and I only charged $200 now I'm kicking myself I should've charged more ha ha


----------



## Elena6565 (Feb 8, 2019)

wonderful


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> They are gorgeous! Are you selling them to people here? I love the one that looks like stars.


Think that one sold..she is sending money but sure she will


----------



## janny49 (Jan 3, 2017)

What size are they?And how much?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

janny49 said:


> What size are they?And how much?


now all have been sold ..


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

beautiful quilts


----------



## Jeudi (Nov 5, 2011)

They are all beautiful...


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow!!! Stunning work.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

These are absolutely gorgeous!

~Admin


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> i just sold the double wedding ring one for $200 and others asking $175 each


I'm sorry, but you're undervaluing yourself.

https://www.etsy.com/featured/gees-bend


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry, but you're undervaluing yourself.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/featured/gees-bend


Maybe you're right but I'm just in the mood to get rid of all the stuff that I don't use and don't care about


----------

